# black [mangrove] snapper



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone have any tips for catching any of the above in the Destin area around October? 



Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1/4th oz egg weight, (carolina rig) 15lb flourocarbon, #4 Owner mutu light wire circle hook, live shrimp or or any small fish.... use 20lb braid on a stiff inshore setup, either that or bring alot of tackle, they are vicious


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont forget your venting tool and dehooker :banghead


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks! Last time I was down was In mid September and I tried fishing the bridge, jetties and some of the closer in artificial reefs in the area using small live pinfish and mullet, and chunks of dead shrimp. I managed a few nice reds [ the largest was about 42"] many "just under legal" red snapper and tore the large spadefish up under the bridge, but I only managed 1 small mangrove.


----------

